# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  VADEMÉCUM AGRARIO 2016 (11va Edición)

## Bruno Cillóniz

¡¡¡Ya salió el Vademécum Agrario 2016!!! (11va Edición), con toda la información necesaria para el agricultor.  Índice de productos agrícolas por empresaÍndice por ingrediente activo y nombre comercialÍndice de fertilizantesÍndice de semillas de hortalizas y plantines por empresaÍndice de productos por orden alfabéticoTipos de formulaciónPrimeros auxiliosReglamento de plaguicidasDiccionario de productos agrícolas: Acaricidas, acidificantes con indicador de ph, ácidos huminicos fulvicos, adherentes humectantes, bioestimulantes, fertilizantes foliares, fertilizantes de suelo, fungicidas, herbicidas, higiene industrial, insecticidas, otros mejoradores del suelo, reguladores de crecimiento, mejoradores de suelo, nematicidas, semillas de hortalizas y plantines, índice de maquinarias, equipos de implementos agrícolas. ¡No te quedes sin el tuyo!  :Wink:   *Precio: S/90.00 (inc I.G.V) * *Pedidos:*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120 *Correo:* ventas@agroforum.pe  vademecum-facebook.jpgTemas similares: ¿Quieres un Vademécum Agrario ¡¡¡GRATIS!!!? Artículo: Fenómeno El Niño haría crecer entre 3 % y 5 % al sector agrario en 2016 Artículo: Ministro Benites reitera que sector agrario crecerá 3% el 2016 VADEMÉCUM AGRARIO (10ma Edición) Artículo: PBI Agrario crecerá por lo menos 5% anual hasta el 2016, proyecta Minag

----------


## Sandra Vasquez

Vendo Mashua Negra a S/ 50.00 el kilo. Contactarse al 987748549

----------


## FAUSTO GUTIERREZ

requiero un Vademecum como lo compro en Lima.

----------

